# 5/23 Snook, Red, Flounder = Good night fishing the ICW Daytona Area



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Caught a 20" Red up in the heart of Daytona under one of the biggest bridges. Freelined liveshrimp and it got over the oyster bed and he smacked it. This Red had no spot on his tail which was a first for me. Tried another hole by the marina but the tide had just switched to outgoing so the current wasn't going yet. Had a few bites but landed nothing. 

Went to "ol faithful", my snook/flounder hole under Dunlawton in Port Orange. Got a Flounder, and several under slot Snook, the biggest being 26 inches (darnit!). All were hit on live freelined shrimp and size 1 Owner hooks. As you can see from the pics, I actually landed these Snook thanks to the NET this time  





































Spotless Redfish 20"










Gave the Flounder and Red to my buddy with a healthy release for everything else.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Umm Zach ol buddy, Were you drinkin that night  , Your spotless redfish appears to be a really nice croaker,We used to get big azz ones like that but haven't seen too much of them in the last year or so. The only reason I question is the nose looks too sharp for a red and the body shape and tail dont look the part of redfish either. Also the scales aren't big enough.WHat color was he? I don't know maybe just the pic and camera angle, Whatever...NICE CATCH..as usuall


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

That Redfish pic was taken about 3 hrs after I had caught him and he had rigormortis in that position from being wrapped in a plastic bag since I didn't have an extra bucket. I have a friend who took some quality pics with her digital camera last night so hopefully when she emails them you should be able to see that it's a Red, not a croaker (trust me, I know Reds) P.S. he was on a stringer in that pic.

Now here's where you might have thought I was really drinking (throwing back a 26" slot snook). Not the case, read on:

When I posted the report last night I was almost sleepwalking as you can see from the time posted (2:33am). I simply typo-ed the post because 25" was actually my biggest Snook last night, not the 26"-34" slot limit. Lord knows if I would have actually caught a 26" Snook or bigger, he would have straightened my hook, wrapped a piling, or I would have forgotten the net


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

> Lord knows if I would have actually caught a 26" Snook or bigger, he would have straightened my hook, wrapped a piling, or I would have forgotten the net


 

Yeah ..I hear ya there. Ain't that the truth..
It is the "RED GODS"... Same guys who when the kicker lines the kick up and the announcer says "He never missed one from here"... Then WIDE RIGHT..


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

awesome report. weird red too.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks guys! Went by Sunglow today. Got a call while in the dentist chair that there were about 30 snook (all upper slot) 20-lber's hovering at Sunglow Pier in about 3-4 ft of water up front (where you aren't allowed to fish). Got there when they were moving out, threw some live shrimp at them = nothing. Apparently some guy caught a 28" Red right before I got there, and I saw some kid bust a 20" flounder on a Gulp as I was leaving. My buddy Mark got hit on 2 live finger mullet, but they didn't take the hook.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Thanks guys! Went by Sunglow today. Got a call while in the dentist chair that there were about 30 snook (all upper slot) 20-lber's hovering at Sunglow Pier in about 3-4 ft of water up front (where you aren't allowed to fish). Got there when they were moving out, threw some live shrimp at them = nothing. Apparently some guy caught a 28" Red right before I got there, and I saw some kid bust a 20" flounder on a Gulp as I was leaving. My buddy Mark got hit on 2 live finger mullet, but they didn't take the hook.


so did the dentist get to finish or were you just up and gone?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

bcssux said:


> so did the dentist get to finish or were you just up and gone?


Funny thing was, I chipped my tooth tying a floro leader last night so that was what he was fixing. Yes, he finished, but I seriously thought about bolting out the door


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here are the updated pics I promised with the closeups of the Redfish with no spots (so you can see it isn't a croaker =)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Zach way to go .


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Weird red ... What a catch...


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance, and for replying to a rather old threat, but what does "freelined" mean?

Thankyou,
Dan


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

no weight......or very very little weight, great way to let a bait swim in a natural way. gotta be careful doing it with a live baitfish of any size....can swim through the structure and get u hung up if ur in the right kinda spot


----------

